# Unable to access shares on server



## colemac (Aug 15, 2007)

Unable to access shares on server.


Please Help


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Please be more descriptive. Any errors your getting? Is the folder shared correctly with the correct permissions? Can you ping to the server? Start> Run> Type "ping "Ip address of the server" -t" & see if you receive reply.


----------



## axis77 (Aug 31, 2004)

ya this sounds like a loaded statement...


----------



## funguy123us (May 3, 2010)

There could be few things here..
- Virus Scan software
- Firewall
- networking issues (can you ping server?)


----------

